# 87 stanza fuel pressure problem



## pappasteve (May 31, 2007)

I was given a 87 Nissan Stanza with 2.0L engine. The fuel pressure according the manual is suppose to be 30 PSI at idle. I'm getting almost 60 PSI at idle. What things other than the fuel pressure regulator can cause this type of problem.


----------

